# Growth on outside of moutn



## ehouse (Sep 12, 2014)

Raany has four lumps, growths or blisters that have developed over 3 days. does anyone have a clue to what might be causing this?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Could he have gotten bit/stung by something? Another thought I had was that it might be puppy warts. I'm not too familiar with those, though. Regardless, I'd probably take him to the vet if it doesn't clear in a day or 2.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This looks like some kind of infection, a call to the vet seems in order.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wonder if it could be ringworm.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

(Ringworm is a fungus, not an actual parasite)


----------

